# Rozmiar okna w pionie i w poziomie - KDE 3.2

## btower

Mam coś takiego w kde 3.2: 

Nie mogę zmienić rozmiaru okna konfiguracji KMaila'a w pionie, natomiast w poziomie bez problemu. Skutkuje to tym że nie widzę przycisku potwierdzającego lub anulującego zmiany.

Natomiast w krusader'e odwrotnie, mogę zmienić rozmiar samego krusadera w pionie, natomiast w poziomie już nie (nawiasem mówiąc krusader często się wywraca).

Czy ktoś ma podobne problemy?

----------

## zytek

Rekompilacja nie pomaga?

I jakie masz qt? 3.2 czy 3.3 ?

Właśnie.. są jakieś przeciwwskazania, żeby używać 3.3 z kde 3.2 ? Bo ja niedługo kompiluję sobie desktopik ..

----------

## Tommm

mam to samo - nie mogę przez to za cholerę skonfigurować KMail  :Sad: 

można to obejść przez zmianę rozdziałki na wyższą, tak żeby okno mieściło się w całości, ale to nie jest rozwiązanie   :Confused: 

----------

## btower

 *zytek wrote:*   

> Rekompilacja nie pomaga?
> 
> I jakie masz qt? 3.2 czy 3.3 ?
> 
> Właśnie.. są jakieś przeciwwskazania, żeby używać 3.3 z kde 3.2 ? Bo ja niedługo kompiluję sobie desktopik ..

 

rekompilacja czego? pozatym to chyba nie bedzie rozwiazaniem.

wersja 3.3.0.

----------

## fallow

hello ja mam kde 3.2 i qt3.3.0-r1 i nie mam zadnych problemow z kmailem

moge zmieniac i w pionie i w poziomie

na qt 3.3.0-r1 i kde 3.2 nie napotkalem jak do tej pory problemow  :Smile: 

----------

## Tommm

a jaką masz rozdzielczość? u mnie na 1152x864 jest problem  :Sad: 

----------

## fallow

1024x768x24bit 85Hz pod xami , konsola w 1024x768x16bit 85Hz

wiekszych rozdzielczosci i odswiezania nie uzywam bo moj monitor wiece juz nie wyciaga  :Smile: 

----------

## r2dtu

Używacie kde-i18n-pl? To chyba to: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=74259

Zawsze można przeciągnąć okienko w górę przez lewy alt i myszkę.[/url]

----------

## Tommm

no i wszystko jasne - jest nawet fix, ale lewy alt wystarcza  :Very Happy: 

dzięki!

----------

